
I have a great idea, but I can't tell you - Primer in entrepreneurship - JoshW
http://blog.jeffhaynie.us/i-have-a-great-idea-but-i-cant-tell-you.html
======
pbnaidu
Nice article. I have met couple of people one with Marketing and Sales back
ground and another with Finance background. Both had ideas but no developers
to develop their product and were looking for a team of developers. They both
insisted me to sign a NDA, before they could talk about their idea, I did.

I thought that was little weird for me because I thought both them would have
at least 6 months ahead of anyone who tries to copy their idea, but they
weren't thinking that way.

Is it ok to sign a NDA? Are there somethings to watch out for? With respect to
these candidates, is asking for NDA right way to share an idea and collaborate
with others?

